# Bankruptcy of Tempus palm international



## Whitecity (Nov 27, 2010)

Could any please advised about the bankruptcy of tempus palm international in orlando as me and my spouse in UK just bought a time share in october 2010 and the first installement for the deposit will soon be due .As we received a leter of bankruptcy from US court as a creditor to the above resort.


----------



## VOPro1 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Tempus Files for Chapter 11*

You can find some information via the link below from the www.timesharepages.com site.  According to the article, Tempus expects to be purchased by Diamond Resorts International, although that will be up to the bankruptcy court to determine.

http://www.timesharepages.com/times...rts-acquires-bankrupt-tempus-resort’s-assets/

You may or may not be directly affected by the bankruptcy, however, you may want to contact Tempus directly for more information.


----------

